# Dealer-installed Pinstripe



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

As part of my deal, the dealer was to install a pinstripe. The car didn't have it on already, and the guy who does the pinstriping was booked out a week. They got me an appointment for today with the agreement that I would get another Cruze to drive for the day.

I got a 2012 Gold Mist LS, which I put about 26 miles on. It was difficult to drive in traffic because the of all the stickers on the windows.

On a side note, the 1.8 NA was quite a different beast to drive. It had much better pickup initially, but then it really lacked in further acceleration, as expected with no turbo. I also had the instant mileage readout showing, and it certainly seemed to pull worse gas mileage overall. I wonder if it might have been slightly better in certain conditions on the highway in my commute, but once I got up to rolling around 70, it certainly was much less than the 1.4T. 

Here's a few pics from the day. I was going to wash mine tonight because it needs it, but I decided to let the pinstripe adhere more before I introduce water on it. So that will happen tomorrow night. It got dirty on Monday with the rain, and they decided not to run it through the car wash today. They just cleaned the area where the pinstripe went. It looks cleaner in the pics than it really looks.


































































































































I'm very happy with the way the pinstripe looks!


----------



## Bac n Black (Aug 2, 2012)

It looks good but now that you added Cruze I would de-badge. Nice color.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

What color is the pinstripe?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Cruze looks great but doesn't look dirty to me.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey Jon (Sunline Fan), What are the color of your pinstripes on your current cruze? Are they two different colors in the pics above or just one color? 

I ask because they look like they are a light golden color and I've been wondering what gold pinstripes would look like on the summit white cruze because I have an interest in doing some pinstripes that would match the gold in the Cruze's bowties and center caps.


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Hey Jon (Sunline Fan), What are the color of your pinstripes on your current cruze? Are they two different colors in the pics above or just one color?
> 
> I ask because they look like they are a light golden color and I've been wondering what gold pinstripes would look like on the summit white cruze because I have an interest in doing some pinstripes that would match the gold in the Cruze's bowties and center caps.


 From a professional standpoint, the pinstripe is suppose to match the interior of your car.


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> As part of my deal, the dealer was to install a pinstripe. The car didn't have it on already, and the guy who does the pinstriping was booked out a week. They got me an appointment for today with the agreement that I would get another Cruze to drive for the day.
> 
> I got a 2012 Gold Mist LS, which I put about 26 miles on. It was difficult to drive in traffic because the of all the stickers on the windows.
> 
> ...


 Car looks good.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Hey Jon (Sunline Fan), What are the color of your pinstripes on your current cruze? Are they two different colors in the pics above or just one color?
> 
> I ask because they look like they are a light golden color and I've been wondering what gold pinstripes would look like on the summit white cruze because I have an interest in doing some pinstripes that would match the gold in the Cruze's bowties and center caps.


The top stripe and Cruze wording is a gold color, which matches the interior and bowties. The bottom stripe is silver, which matches the wheels.

They told me they also have a silver and black version I believe, or silver and gray.


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

Why was I not even offered this?? That looks great!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> The top stripe and Cruze wording is a gold color, which matches the interior and bowties. The bottom stripe is silver, which matches the wheels.
> 
> They told me they also have a silver and black version I believe, or silver and gray.


Cool, thanks! Yeah, I was pretty much thinking of doing the double color pinstripes as well in those colors due to wanting one to match the bowties/center cap bowtie colors and than the other one to match the wheels and other chrome parts of the car. Did you pick them out yourself or did the dealership have these already in stock? Any idea what the exact brand and the exact color of your pinstripes are?

If i got the same pinstripes as the ones you have, do you think they would look good on the summit white color? How well would you say the gold pinstripe matches the bowties' gold color?


----------

